# Big Rock Chinese ILF



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

We look forward to it.


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

Can't wait. Thanks for the initial info!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

weaveman: Thanks for the report. I take it that the grip is in fact made of wood, rather than plastic? And that there is a threaded berger-button hole?


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, wood grip and threaded berger hole. The grip is held on by one screw. I'm at work tonight, it will probably be tomorrow night before I can get pics up. The part of the grip that contacts the heal of my palm initially felt a little high. I'm going to shoot it before I change anything.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a correction to make. I'm almost embarrassed to say this, but I'm home from work and in the shop now. The handle is a plastic composite that looks and feels like wood. I'm fixing to put some limbs on it and see if I have a string that will work or need to make one.

James


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

weaveman said:


> * I was a little confused *when I first pulled the package out of mailbox, it was a semi see thru shrink wrapped box that had Chinese writing and a picture of a keyboard on the box.


I’ve wanted to mention this in the past…and I have little doubt that it will come up again in the future.

Things have changed on ebay, in particular, from what they were in the not too distant past. It was around 10 years ago that I shopped ebay heavily for archery gear. Back then vintage bows were much more available and compound bows were hardly appearing as “vintage”…but the vast majority of items were American in origin…or, at least, very familiar.

In more recent visits to ebay the saturation of items made in China is impossible to overlook…and listings appear whether or not they fit the category. As the prices are often attractive and many newbies haven’t become accustomed to the costs of this simple pleasure, it would certainly appear to be speaking to what the future holds.

Of note though, is how much the representation of such products is transitioning. Of course, archery has a language of its own, so some strange new terminology resulted from what failed in translation. However, it does appear that some of this has been addressed…and most of that seems to coincide with distributorships…which have the tendency to make points of origin increasingly unclear.

With all of that said, I’m not opposed to most anything that increases the interest in archery…and like all things in the past, this will run its course…to where, no one knows.

Best of luck with your bow, Rick.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Two things:
No risers that I can think of come with any sort of damper or washer under the bolts.
Also I can't think of any risers where the limb bolts thread into anything other than the riser itself. The exception would be the carbon risers and Bernardini. 

Grant


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> No risers that I can think of come with any sort of damper or washer under the bolts.
> 
> Grant


If it's what I think the OP is referring to, I've seen quite a few.









KPC


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

It would appear that the Big Rock riser uses a one piece limb bolt with an integrated collar and riser stop.










Much like the one on the Hoyt Excel.









KPC


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

GEREP said:


> Much like the one on the Hoyt Excel.


It's probably where they copied the integral idea from 

I've looked at riser too... it's a good price, but we're still looking forward to gear your thoughts.
It looks like a 17" ILF riser.

Did you get a laminated wood grip or something else? I've seen 2 styles of grip.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I don't have one of the Black Rock risers, Daniel, I've just been keeping my eye on them for a little while now. 

I wouldn't be too quick to write them off as junk. I do know that the company that makes them also makes risers and other equipment for at least one pretty well respected companies in the states. 

It's a big world out there.

KPC


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

GEREP said:


> If it's what I think the OP is referring to, I've seen quite a few.
> 
> View attachment 4122145
> 
> ...


This is what I was referring to. My other ILFs are a Black Onyx and a couple of warfs. My hoyt rams are ILFish but not quite and on all of them bolts and bushings are similar.

James


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

GEREP said:


> It would appear that the Big Rock riser uses a one piece limb bolt with an integrated collar and riser stop.
> 
> View attachment 4122257
> 
> ...


This is how It's set up. When the bolts are bottomed out the limb can still move up and down on the bolt almost a 1/4". I installed 50# TT Black Max limbs this morning and with bolts bottomed out it pulls right at 50# on my scale. The bolt system seems to work fine, just different than I'm used to. All other bows with bolts that I have used including compounds have had a threaded metal sleeve set in the riser for the limb bolts. I had a string that worked, so I strung it up. With both bolts bottomed out it had 1/8" negative tiller. I had to back top bolt out to get 3/16 " positive tiller, which is where I shoot most of my other bows. The riser is cut about 3/8" past center. I'm going to stop and log on to computer so I can type and see screen I'm on my phone now.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

As stated the riser is cut about 3/8" past center, I didn't put a tape on it. After checking a couple of things and setting tiller, I installed the plastic shelf adapter. This moved center shot to just past center but moved the bottom of shelf up about 1/2". I stuck a couple of scrap pieces of Velcro on the shelf adapter as a rest and strike plate. Center shot was now right at center, I checked nock point on the borrowed string and found that the nock set was low about where the bottom nock set would be on a double nock set, setup. Instead of moving or adding I decided to try it out just nocking arrow above nock set for initial testing. I grabbed a 3 GT 3555s cut 28 1/4" with 125 grain points and headed out to my target. My first shot was about 3" high almost dead center at 15 yds, I held same aim and shot second arrow and busted the knock off the first one. The third arrow I shot a little left and a little higher, busted nock distracted me  The riser feels very stable and quite in the hand, I think I like it. I continued to shoot 2 arrow groups for another 10 groups of so moving back to 20 yds and results where about the same. I was shooting consistently high and normally a little left but 2 arrow groups where consistent. Im not sure if I was shooting high because the heel of the handle is a little high for me or because of the plastic shelf adapter raising the arrow up off my hand higher or nock point was low. Its probably a combination of all of them. I am happy with the riser so far its quite, stable and solid in the hand without being heavy. I took a few pics this morning but need to figure out how to resize on this computer before I post them. I am at work again tonight, but I'm off tomorrow. My plan for now is to cut the bottom off the shelf adapter and use just the side. That will be the easiest way to get it just short of center shot, I think my grouping slightly left was due to being setup right at center shot and it will get the arrow down closer to my hand like I'm used to. I will still have to add a thicker strike plate to get it where I want, but it will be almost there buy doing this. On other bow with an elevated rest, I tend to shoot slightly high. On a positive note, shooters that use a mechanical rest should have no problems setting this riser up. I also did notice that even though the riser has adjustments for centering the limbs, the limb pockets have sides on them and the amount of adjustment is very limited. My limbs lined up with out issue. I was also a little disappointed with the fact that I couldn't adjust this set of limbs over there draw weight by the normal 3-5%. I plan on correcting that later by machining a set of threaded inserts for the riser and using the same type limb bolts that my Black Onyx riser uses, but there is no hurry for that as its working fine as is. Sorry I have been able to load pics yet, hopefully tomorrow I can really start putting this riser to use.

James


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

*Big Rock*

Pics are out of order but, I was able resize and upload. Second and thrid pics are typical 20 yard 2 arrow groups I was getting, I was to lazy to get another arrow or replace nock at 6am when I got home. At 20 yards keeping 15yd hold my arrows where hitting good on elevation. Last pic is of first group with busted knock. First pic is one of the ways I get busted nocks out. If you dont use to much pressure you can usually screw feild point in and remove nock, if that doesnt work i get a long wood screw. 

James


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

If the bushing thing really bothers you, there are Hoyt Pro Tiller Bolts that seat against the limb butts (the washer is able to angle to lay flat against the limb) but of course you'd need to check the thread size.

I notice there are two different types of grips pictured online - one brown, and one with a laminate like Dymondwood.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

The grip that came on mine is the brown wood grain one. You have to look really close to tell its not wood. The bushing thing I can live with but, I have a lathe and fabbing a set of bushings wont be hard as long as the threads arent metric. If metric I have to go to a buddies shop his lathe will cut metric threads mine wont. I should also mention that although I havent checked the threads to see if they are metric, the heads on all the bolts/screws are SAE. I think that changing out the limb bolts and using the bushings will give me alot more options and adjustability. This time I had to back only the top bolt out for tiller. I normally tighten bottom and or loosen top to achieve desired tiller and maintain the draw weight I want. Although the draw weight didnt change enough to tell on my scale this time.

James


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

If you haven't already - try swapping the "top" limb to the bottom and vice versa. This should correct your negative tiller problem with both bolts wound in.
Its also entirely possible they were mismarked in the factory... negative tiller is unusual out of the box.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

They are limbs that I have been using on other risers with no issues. Im going to check some others tomorrow to see if results are the same.

James


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry my mistake - I know many Big Rock ILF risers were sold with limbs in a package (allegedly made with Gordon Glass) and I assumed that's what you got.
Since they're TT Blackmax limbs, it could be an issue with these riser then... to be at negative tiller with both bolts wound in, is quite unusual.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

I purchased the riser only. My other risers with bolts bottomed out are from zero tiller to +1/4" with most limbs, but none are negative. It could even be in the bolts as the bushings are intergal. I'll swap bolts top to bottom and measure to see.

James


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Would it be too much to ask for a YouTube?

Most olympic risers balance top heavy. I like to keep a light grip, so top limb bops me on head on release. I use stabilizer to get bow to rock forward and tap my front leg on release. I would be interested to see this bow tilting forward on release without extra weights.

"The riser has a nice balance to it, I placed my index finger under the back of the shelf right at the top of the grip and it balanced almost straight up and down with the bottom being slightly heavier."


----------



## MIBHUNTER (Jan 8, 2012)

Where did you order it from and what is the cost?


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

Ebay. $212 shipped. I don't have a youtube account can't load video. I do good getting pics uploaded.

I got home this morning and wasn't feeling well. I did try swapping the bolts top to bottom with no change. I then installed a set of TT Black Max 45# mediums and used a string I had. I bottomed the bolts out and tiller was almost zero. I adjusted tiller to +3/16" and check on the scale. It's pulling right at 51#s so with this set of limbs I do have the +-3-5%. By this time I had started sweating and feeling worse. I headed inside and turns out I was running a fever, both my boys have had fevers the last couple of days. I stayed in bed most of the day and finally willed myself out to the shop late this eve to work on getting the riser/limbs setup like I wanted. I made some good progress but have a ways to go yet. I did get a good amount of pics and will post my progress when I get a chance to upload pics. I will say this setting this riser up to shoot off the shelf is taking a little more effort than expected. Hopefully this thread will help out other archers should they purchase one. Overall IMHO the riser is a good buy and has tons of potential. 

James


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Feel better soon!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah you can find them on eBay for 200-230$ shipped
Just put "ilf risers" in the search tab and you will see and abundance of them

How long did it take to ship weaveman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

The trend toward Chinese-based mass production could be bad news for left-handed or left-eye dominant.

Culturally China has addressed left-handedness as a defect to correct or a handicap to overcome.

I know some people shoot righty just for easier equipment access.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

Almost 2 weeks. Not bad for free shipping and the distance it traveled.

James


----------



## MIBHUNTER (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks. How do these compare to the Hoyt Excel riser? I've been looking at the Hoyt for a while and they go for around $200 as well.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

MIBHUNTER said:


> Thanks. How do these compare to the Hoyt Excel riser? I've been looking at the Hoyt for a while and they go for around $200 as well.


I can't answer that ,I haven't owned or shot the Hoyt Excel. The deciding factors for me where the rounded shelf and the fact that it is a 17" riser.

James


----------



## Twisted Branch (Jun 14, 2015)

Good info..Thanks
Chuck


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

*Pics*

Finally getting some more pics up.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

*More Pics*

More pics


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

*Shelf adapter*

I modified the shelf adapter so could get the center shot set. I cut the bottom of the adapter off and sanded contour of cut to match. I then cut a piece of leather and thinned it down and tappered the edges of it before glueing on the strike plate then reinstalled it and added velcro to the shelf. This brought center shot to almost zero, I tried some bare shafted 500 spine arrows cut to 28.5" with 125 grain point but they showed week still. I was no longer shooting consistantly high though. I will need to redo the stike plate to make it thicker, the leather on it now is about 1/8" thick and tappered to the edges. I am going to make it about 1/8" thicker and bare shaft again. I ended up shooting 400 spine arrows the way it set up now.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

*Modded strike plate*

Pics of modified strike plate.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

*Few more*

A few more.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Me likey, especially for 200$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I like the looks of that shelf adapter weaveman. Is that plastic and did it come with the riser.

I'm assuming it attaches through the plunger hole?

KPC


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Seems like that shelf adapter is exactly what Titan radius shelf add on was supposed to look.


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

The shelf adapter came with the riser. It's made of what looks like a dense ABS plastic. The adapter has a sort of stud sticking out of the back that snaps into the berger hole, the stud is hollow and a screw or bolt could be threaded into it from the back side of the riser to attach it more securely if needed. It fits tight and doesn't move once installed so I haven't seen the need to use a bolt or screw yet. I may build a quiver adapter and attach it by screw it thru the riser and into the stud on the shelf adapter. If you look close at some of the pics you can see I'm still not quite to center shot and 51# limbs required 400 spine arrows to get good flight. I'm going to add another 1/8" to 3/16" to the strike plate to see if I can get 500s to bareshaft. I'll post progress as I get a chance to make changes. I did get a chance to shoot it with 60# limbs and it's shooting very good and handling the heavier limbs great.

James


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Thank James. Please do keep us posted. it's always nice to hear about new products.

Looks like it would make a nice, no frills, hunting riser.

KPC


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I ordered one Saturday.. I might put these 41# limbs I finished today on it..


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

Those are good looking limbs. Details please.

James


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

The limbs are ILF longs, amberboo tapers , Birds eye Zebrawood veneer, red and black phenolic tip overlays, 45# @ 28" on a 13" Morrison riser. I made them in my shop this week.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome nice job as always. You make some beautiful bows and limbs! 
Have you ever made longbow limbs?

Mike.


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I ordered my riser last Saturday..I checked the tracking and it is now in New York, so I guess I will get it next week sometime. I see that they raised the price of the risers $5 yesterday.. gnome, no ILF longbow limbs..if I do in future it would be in the hybrid/semi-curve style


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

I order unit to try!
Nice feedback!


----------



## jonhdo (Feb 2, 2013)

Lancaster has it now.


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

The fact that lancaster is starting to carry this riser says a lot to me. I don't think that they would back a product unless they thought it adequate quality.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm concerned by the cutouts hidden by the grip since that is generally the weakest part of any riser and I have yet to see a high-end bow skeletonized in that area.

Grant


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I hope Lancaster picks up the maple limbs big rock sells with their packages deals on eBay.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

grantmac said:


> I'm concerned by the cutouts hidden by the grip since that is generally the weakest part of any riser and I have yet to see a high-end bow skeletonized in that area.
> 
> Grant


My Hoyt Buffalo and the new DAS Tribute have skeletonizing under the grip but not as extreme as this.

I wonder how much poundage these bows can take...


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

I have 60# limbs on it but have not done extensive shooting with it yet. I have yet to feel any flex in the riser.

James


----------

